# Java Application startet bei verschiedenen JRE's nicht



## MrTobi (13. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab meine Application mit Hilfe des Fat Jar Exporter als Executible Jar exportiert und diese funktioniert auch. Allerdings nur auf meinem Entwicklungs PC. Ich habe die Jar auf ein USB-Stick kopiert und wollte Sie auf meinem anderen PC testen, aber da ging dann gar nichts mehr. Es kommt noch nicht mal ein Fehler, die Application startet einfach nicht. Der einzige unterschied ist, dass der PC auf dem ich entwickelt habe java 1.6.0_27 (inklusive SDK) benutzt und der andere 1.6.0_26 (nur JRE). Ich habe die Vermutung das es eventuell an den "verschiedenen" Versionen liegt? Kann das sein? 

Falls ja wie kann ich in Eclipse mein Projekt auf 1.6.0_26 "zwingen" oder noch besser irgendwie erreichen das es auf allen Pc's ab zumindest java 1.6 läuft?

Oder liegt das Problem ganz woanderst? 

Für Anregungen und Hilfe jeder Art bin ich euch wie immer sehr dankbar. Wenn noch Infos benötigt werden einfach fragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MrTobi


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Prüfe mal: 

1) Ist noch im ext Verzeichnis deines JDK etwas installiert? Das fehlt dann natürlich auf dem zweiten Rechner 

2) Starte die jar mal von der Kommandozeile aus. Da werden die Fehler auf der Konsole ausgegeben! 

3) Referenzierst du irgendwelche Fremdbibliotheken welche auf dem Entwicklungsrechner irgendwo fest installiert und im Classpath drinstehen?


----------



## MrTobi (13. Sep 2011)

Erstmal danke für deine Tipps!

Ich hab leider noch nie eine Ausführbare Jar Datei erstellen müssen bis eben auf jetzt, daher habe ich auf dem Gebiet leider echt wenig bis keine Ahnung.

Ich habe das probiert was du gesagt hast und folgenden Fehler bekommen:
Screen (Fehler.png im Anhnag)

Außerdem habe ich es auf dem selben Rechner (mit logischerweise dem gleichen sdk/jre) aber unter einem anderen Benutzer ausgeführt und eben diese Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Hoffendlich hilft das bei der Lösung.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## mvitz (13. Sep 2011)

Vermutung: Du lädst da eine Grafik oder Datei, die du nicht mit exportierst. Evtl hilft hier ein Screenshot von deinem Eclipse/Netbeans Projekt mit aufgeklappten Ordnern.


----------



## MrTobi (13. Sep 2011)

Hier der Screenshot meines Projektexploreres eventuell hilft es ja.

Zur Erklärung, das XML File soll logischerweise NICHT mit in die jar, dieses soll einfach in dem Ordner cfgFile liegen. 

Im Quellcode sieht der pfad dazu folgendermaßen aus: (Falls es daran liegen sollte)


```
Document doc = docBuilder.parse (new File("cfgFile/DatabaseLocation.xml"));
```

Ich hoffe wir finden den Fehler 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

MrTobi


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Der Ordner cfgFile wird (falls nicht von dir Explizit angegeben) nicht mit in die *.jar exportiert da er nicht im src Tree steht. (Der src Ordner). 

Der Null Pointer tritt in der Klasse LogonScreen in Zeile 122 auf. Dort versuchst du vermutlich auf den File Handle zuzugreifen. Dieser dürfte null sein. 

Wenn du die XML nicht in der jar haben möchtest kopier das Verzeichnis mal händisch in den gleichen Ordner wie die jar. Müsste dann eigentlich funktionieren. Eventuell ein ./ vor den Pfad setzen.


----------



## MrTobi (14. Sep 2011)

Das Problem ist gelöst der Hinweis auf Zeile 122 hat mich auf die Lösung gebracht.
Es war ein ganz ganz böser Fehler ich hatte ausversehen ein Label in einer If-Abfrage erzeugt und in der else nicht. Abhängig vom Benutzer wurde außer bei mir, immer der Else-Block ausgeführt wo eben die Erzeugung des Objekts fehlte. Nun wollte er auf ein nicht initialisiertes Objekt SetText() ausführen und das führte zur Null Pointer Exception. Danke für alle Ideen und Lösungsansätze!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MrTobi


----------



## Gast2 (15. Sep 2011)

Am besten beschäftigst du dich nochmal mit Fehlermeldungen. In dieser stand ja Explizit Null Pointer in Zeile 122. 

Aber gern geschehen


----------

